# renault trafic steering problem



## clueless1111 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, i have a renault trafic and recently the steering has been a bit all over the place,

whilst driving if i hold the steering wheel straight and accelerate the van will pull to the right, if i ease off the throttle it will pull to the left, it just feels like for a second i dont have control,

i have been told that it could be to do with the power steering pump or rack what do you guys think.

any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

About the only you can do is check the PS fluid level. Check to make sure that you don't have a tire that is really low on air. 

Since your life depends on it(steering) I suggest that you take it in and have the car inspected.

BG


----------



## snego.barsik (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello!

I have the same problem.
The only thing service mans suggest to do is replace steering rack.
It is very expensive, oh..

Please let me know how your problem will be solved!


----------



## Code1 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have the same problem my van is a 53 plate trafic and it is like It is aquaplaning. I really want it sorted but I am fed up on spending money on things and it's still no better. If anyone finds the fault please post it on here

Regards Phil


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

If tires or alignment of the steering is not the problem you will have to look at the steering gear box. Make sure the gear box is bolted tightly to the frame.....I have seen them come loose on my own vehicle. Make sure all steering linkage is in good condition......tie rods ends and drag links are prone to wearing out.

A big factor will be vehicle mileage.......high mileage will mean adjusting or replacing the gear box. Even if the vehicle is driven on relatively straight roads you will be making constant course corrections which will wear out the gears in the spot you use the most.....keeping the vehicle on a straight course. I wouldn't hold high hopes with adjusting the gear box.......you may get better steering on a straight course but when making turns the gears will lose needed clearance and the steering will bind. If the gears are worn you will need to replace the gear box unless you know how to rebuild it......if you can find the parts.


----------



## royce gibbs (Jun 4, 2015)

ps rack loose from firewall...???


----------

